# Wifi Tether help



## medicstud007 (Oct 12, 2012)

I made the mistake of updating my Verizon s3 to the newest firmware (4.3) and now I can't use the native hotspot without a subscription check. Is there a working wifi tether app or bypass for the check?


----------



## medicstud007 (Oct 12, 2012)

I found a fix!!!!!!!!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.snclab.wifitetherrouter&hl=en

Wifi Tether Router by Fabio Grasso. Please note you have to be rooted for it to work. Method 3, everything else default.


----------

